# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Will Obama get assassinated

## Glow2004

do you think the president of the US will be assassinated... dont give me abusive comments.


It could happen, there are a lot of people out there who hate him and a lot of technology that would allow such a thing from great distances

----------


## Dukkit

i think there will be a few tries

but i doubt any will succeed

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

YesI think he will, either taht or one of the three law suits that will go to the supreme court will force him to turn over his birht certificate and show that he was born in Kenya.

Then we'll get the steroid loving Biden... Woo hoo I can hardly wait

----------


## Dizz28

threads like shouldn't get started

even references are taken fairly seriously

----------


## Glow2004

> YesI think he will, either taht or one of the three law suits that will go to the supreme court will force him to turn over his birht certificate and show that he was born in Kenya.
> 
> Then we'll get the steroid loving Biden... Woo hoo I can hardly wait


He already has terrorist friends we know about.

I'm sure he has a lot of terrorist friends we don't know about.

I'm NOT a racist but I don't believe that the world is ready for a black male president.

----------


## Dukkit

freedom of speech. as long as its not a blatant threat directed solely at the individual. we can discuss these matters.

im sure the secret service will be waiting for me at home now. 

great

me and my big mouth

----------


## warchild

haha

----------


## Glow2004

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=xMlOKvTZcqM

----------


## Glow2004

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ABoc7F9pUR0

----------


## redz

I was thinking of this as soon as he beat Clinton. If there was ever a president witha target on his back this is it. I hope nothing happens but you can be sure someones plotting.

----------


## j4ever41

i dont,im not saying there wont be threats or even attempts,how many people/organizations do you think would like to assassinate bush but he is still here and there is alot of hate for him,what do you mean the world is not ready for a black president everybody is celebrating world wide it would appear and he just got about 64 million americans to vote for him,you will always have fringe elements about.

----------


## Glow2004

Here is some proof. Look up the church that Obama attended and read EVERYTHING! It shows that the church is racist against whites and that they hate America. Also his step father has ties with Alkida. Its basically handing the country to the terriost

----------


## Deltasaurus

I think this is a great thread and yes i think.....meh...i hope gets assassinated but yeah then we get Biden which is lame so i dunno or do i even care?

----------


## Glow2004

> I think this is a great thread and yes i think.....meh...i hope gets assassinated but yeah then we get Biden which is lame so i dunno or do i even care?


There hasn't been a good assination for years

----------


## KingTenderloin

"good assassination" ?? hmmmm

----------


## Glow2004

> "good assassination" ?? hmmmm


yeah he will about 2 week in office i say

----------


## PT

i will remind you all about this in 2 years when he is still in office. now lets change the subject and stop talking about killing people before you get yourseld banned

----------


## T_Own

> Here is some proof. Look up the church that Obama attended and read EVERYTHING! It shows that the church is racist against whites and that they hate America. Also his step father has ties with Alkida. Its basically handing the country to the terriost





> He already has terrorist friends we know about.
> 
> I'm sure he has a lot of terrorist friends we don't know about.
> 
> I'm NOT a racist but I don't believe that the world is ready for a black male president.





> do you think the president of the US will be assassinated... dont give me abusive comments.
> 
> 
> It could happen, there are a lot of people out there who hate him and a lot of technology that would allow such a thing from great distances



hmmm.. blantant republican much? at least mccain knows that someone bought into all his nonsense campaigning. 

thats like saying i knew someone from high school that went on to shoot someone 30 years later. so now all of a sudden i keep the company on murderers?? 

go turn on some fox news, i'm sure they will help console you..

----------


## Glow2004

> hmmm.. blantant republican much? at least mccain knows that someone bought into all his nonsense campaigning. 
> 
> thats like saying i knew someone from high school that went on to shoot someone 30 years later. so now all of a sudden i keep the company on murderers?? 
> 
> go turn on some fox news, i'm sure they will help console you..


FOX News Sunday this morning

----------


## Flagg

I can't believe that after 8 years of having the worst President in US history, that people want Obama to crash, burn and even die before he's done anything. 

Pathetic.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> I can't believe that after 8 years of having the worst President in US history, that people want Obama to crash, burn and even die before he's done anything. 
> 
> Pathetic.


Very sad...

----------


## Flagg

And for the record, im sure most of the Presidents since JFK have all had plots made against them at the very least. People are talking like he's going to be the first President to have a assassination attempt on him made.

----------


## Glow2004

> I can't believe that after 8 years of having the worst President in US history, that people want Obama to crash, burn and even die before he's done anything. 
> 
> Pathetic.


George W. Bush. He is a fine man

----------


## MuscleScience

Can anyone list the last two presidents that were elected to congress prior to being elected president.

----------


## 200byjune

goerge w bush is and was a great president. idc what the news says how in 10 years he will be known as the worst president ever. people bush's plan wasnt going to make everything great asap. he was doing the right thing. not everything is perfect. his plan was going to GET IT DONE.... but now obama is going to ruin all of the work that was done. i am a straight up republican. obama has a couple ideas i like but nothing mccain didnt plan on doing already.

----------


## Dizz28

> i will remind you all about this in 2 years when he is still in office. now lets change the subject and stop talking about killing people before you get yourseld banned


x2

...or arrested? Anyone remember the incident about a year ago when some guy on a different board talked some shit about Bush and the SS came after him? Took ip logs from the site and tracked him down

Anyway;

1) I wish death on no one
2) I agree with Flagg, I think Palin could have done a better job then Bush so I'm sure Obama can do nothing worst to this country....at least I'm hopeful
3) After hearing some comments on here, other sites and in real life...it seems more like 1908 then 2008. I can't believe there's still people that think because they are white, or at least not black, they are somehow supirior to someone else.

----------


## Glow2004

> goerge w bush is and was a great president. idc what the news says how in 10 years he will be known as the worst president ever. people bush's plan wasnt going to make everything great asap. he was doing the right thing. not everything is perfect. his plan was going to GET IT DONE.... but now obama is going to ruin all of the work that was done. i am a straight up republican. obama has a couple ideas i like but nothing mccain didnt plan on doing already.


He's fine man ten out ten

----------


## Dizz28

> goerge w bush is and was a great president. idc what the news says how in 10 years he will be known as the worst president ever. people bush's plan wasnt going to make everything great asap. he was doing the right thing. not everything is perfect. his plan was going to GET IT DONE.... but now obama is going to ruin all of the work that was done. i am a straight up republican. obama has a couple ideas i like but nothing mccain didnt plan on doing already.


Have you been under a rock the past 8 years?

----------


## Glow2004

> Have you been under a rock the past 8 years?


NO.......He's good man

----------


## Dizz28

> NO.......He's good man


You are one of only few

----------


## warchild

bush sucked

----------


## godkilla

if obama gets assasinated they should assasinate bush in retaliation, lol.

----------


## goose

> NO.......He's good man


You welsh,you dick...

----------


## Amorphic

> I think this is a great thread and yes i think.....meh...i hope gets assassinated but yeah then we get Biden which is lame so i dunno or do i even care?


please tell me you arent serious, and thats not even a funny joke if you're kidding

this thread is nausiating

----------


## Kale

> You welsh,you dick...


Yeah i was wondering about that as well !!!  :Chairshot:  I am seriously thinking of having admin delete this whole thread.

----------


## Amorphic

> Yeah i was wondering about that as well !!!  I am seriously thinking of having admin delete this whole thread.


go check out the other section and give me your feedback

----------


## Flagg

> George W. Bush. He is a fine man



Yeah right.

on 11 September 2001, The President was visiting a school in Florida when he was told about a second plane hitting the world trade center. He then carried on reading a story about goats to the school kids. After Condoleeza Rice told him not to return to Washington, he flew around in Air Force One for two hours before finally returning to the White House to address the nation.

In a speech on board the USS ABRAHAM LINCOLN on May 1 2003, Bush claimed that Iraq had just been won and that combat was over. 5 and a half years later nothing of the sort has happened, nor looks close to happening anytime soon.

Guantanomo Bay.

Until only about two months ago, Bush kept saying over and over again, how the American Economy was strong. Either he really is as stupid as everyone says or he's a liar on that subject, and the result is America in HUGE DEBT today.

Has no qualms about US Military illegally entering sovereign nations to "kill terrorists".

Even though Bin Laden claimed responsibility for the attacks on the WTC, and months before Iraq offering oil fields to America for lifted sanctions, Bush decides to have other ideas, invades Iraq and siezes ALL her oil fields. What did Iraq have to do with 9/11?

And so on.

Find me one GOOD THING he has done that far outweighs any of the above.

----------


## goose

> Yeah i was wondering about that as well !!!  I am seriously thinking of having admin delete this whole thread.


Im from London so for us guys its not flaming :Wink/Grin:

----------


## widowmaker2

> George W. Bush. He is a fine man


g. w. b. is a p .o. s...............LONG LIVE OBAMA!!

----------


## Kale

> Im from London so for us guys its not flaming


My comment was directed at him not you goose

----------


## MuscleScience

> Can anyone list the last two presidents that were elected to congress prior to being elected president.


No one has got the Connection Yet?

----------


## 200byjune

yes he continued reading the book because he had prior knowlege that is was going to happen

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> No one has got the Connection Yet?


Ford and daddy Bush???/ lol...

----------


## MuscleScience

> Ford and daddy Bush???/ lol...


Dig a little deeper. Its a pretty scary connection.

----------


## SMCengineer

> Can anyone list the last two presidents that were elected to congress prior to being elected president.


Representatives: Bush (1) and Ford
Senators: Nixon and LBJ
Sitting Senators: JFK and Harding

----------


## MuscleScience

> Representatives: Bush (1) and Ford
> Senators: Nixon and LBJ
> Sitting Senators: *JFK* and Harding


I sorry I guess I should have mentioned that they had only congressional experience. No other executive experience like nixon or LBJ. But you have one connection

----------


## rhino1

I bet some of you are supprised that I didnt start this thread...LOL

----------


## Dizz28

> Yeah i was wondering about that as well !!!  I am seriously thinking of having admin delete this whole thread.


x2...

----------


## rhino1

> x2...


your such a buzz kill....let the admin do what he wants....what are you his secretary?

A whole pack of kiss a$$es

----------


## Kale

> your such a buzz kill....let the admin do what he wants....what are you his secretary?


He isnt but I am !!!!

----------


## rhino1

> He isnt but I am !!!!


kiss a$$ with super hot asian girlfreinds....I hate you lol

----------


## j4ever41

> And for the record, im sure most of the Presidents since JFK have all had plots made against them at the very least. People are talking like he's going to be the first President to have a assassination attempt on him made.


at any given time there is between 250-300 people that are arrested and locked up due to threats against presidents.

----------


## rhino1

who would be dumb enough to make a threat....if they were serious they would not make the threat...just commit the act...

Yea they really watch for stuff like that...thats why i would have never made this thread...

----------


## Dizz28

> your such a buzz kill....let the admin do what he wants....what are you his secretary?
> 
> A whole pack of kiss a$$es





> kiss a$$ with super hot asian girlfreinds....I hate you lol





> who would be dumb enough to make a threat....if they were serious they would not make the threat...just commit the act...
> 
> Yea they really watch for stuff like that...thats why i would have never made this thread...


Diggin yourself a hole

call me a kiss ass then realize that Kale has a bit of pull around here then do the same to him.....interesting enough

----------


## rhino1

so...ive done nothing wrong...

----------


## korsow

FBI raid in teh news related to steroid .com and people talking about killing a good man coming up next

----------


## goose

> My comment was directed at him not you goose


I know buddy :Wink/Grin: 

You have always been my man,,,,

----------


## kraken

There is way too much old racist money around for it not to happen. TRUTH.

----------


## korsow

Ignorance and stupidity, not just racism.

----------


## T_Own

> Ignorance and stupidity, not just racism.


yes, with an exclamation on the ignorance.

----------


## SMCengineer

> I sorry I guess I should have mentioned that they had only congressional experience. No other executive experience like nixon or LBJ. But you have one connection


Ahh...I see, you want the Lincoln connection.

----------


## redz

Here is a foiled attempt already:

http://www.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/11/06/...ent/index.html

----------


## DSM4Life

*Looks around

Now where did Big put the Hall of Shame filing cabinet.

----------


## Amorphic

> *Looks around
> 
> Now where did Big put the Hall of Shame filing cabinet.


this thread certainly fits the bill.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Ahh...I see, you want the Lincoln connection.


Yeah lincoln to but someone was more recent than him.

----------


## rhino1

Taking a life is horrible...It is awefull to think or wish that on someone...I wouldnt wish that on my worst enemy...the only way I could take a life is to if they threatend my wife or children with bodily harm...And even then its a horrible decision or situation to have to make or be in...my brother-in-law is on his third tour to iraq....he hasn't been the same since before he was orriginally deployed...

I cant believe someone had the balls or stupidity to even post this question

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> Yeah lincoln to but someone was more recent than him.


hahaha dammit! Just give it up!

----------


## MuscleScience

> hahaha dammit! Just give it up!


Does President William McKinley ring a bell.

The last two presidents that had no executive experience and were elected members of the house or the senate prior to their election to the white house were all assassinated, JFK and Mckinley. How scary is that.

----------


## j4ever41

*I cant believe someone had the balls or stupidity to even post this question* 

true

----------


## blay

I think the secret service is going to have there hands full for the next four years. I belive that there are going to be a few tries.

----------


## BITTAPART2

This is really a dumb thread and the thread starter now has gotten themselves on a list from the government of people to watch, trust me on that. Obviously all presidents have someone somewhere that woudl like to see harm done to them and people in a lot of other countries tried to kill GWBUSH a few times without success, if your going to tell me anyone in the US hates Obama more than the rest of the whole world hated Bush your insane! Worst president EVER, and whoever said he was a good president, seriosuly I havent smoked that sh1t in a long time so I cant understand why the hell anyone would think he was worth half a sh1t. I cannot wait until January 1st!!!! Put it this way, i was in south america on Nov. 4th and experienced one of the biggest celebrations I had ever seen when Obama won the presidency, in fact I took pictures of cars that had Obama stickers on them in South America!! Not 100% sure but I doubt that has ever been the case prior to this. people were freaking out, fireworks etc. hugging me cause i was American, I had fuking chills for a whole 2 days as I was SOOO elated to feel like I had come out from a cloud of BS and people actually didnt hold it against me that I was American. I think this says a lot, I think the world will see more peace in the coming years, at least from our end of things. So funny how someone on S.COM knows what Obamas birth certificate says ??? idiotic

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## FallenWyvern

Michael Corleone: If anything in this life is certain, if history has taught us anything, it is that you can kill anyone.

----------


## quarry206

i think that its funny we are debating about something as if it matters.. killing the president hurts us all. like him or dislike him. and two its not the 1900's why does it matter black white brown yellow .. skin doesn't matter.. he was the very very clear winner. 

the president is a figure head, not god.. congress and the senate has to go along with him too.. so though bush was a dumbass times ten, not all his mistakes you can put totally on him. though i feel going to war with iraq was totally stupid and morally wrong, and shortly after he did cut funding for alot of military benfits though we were the ones fighting that fight.you can't blame him totally for the length because a democratic congress past the bill for funding for it in 2007...

and as far as obama, i voted for him, i don't know what he has in store but i feel he has the energy and desire to try stuff, and if the old way wasn't working let a new guy try.he has alot of good views, ya some not so good.. but he is not linked to al queda. he is just a man, nothing more nothing less that wants to make a change... 

maybe he does better than mccain maybe worse who knows, but americans voted and he won. and as americans we stand behind our country.

if you can't tell somebody who your congressman is or who sits in the house of reps for your area than you really have no room yelling about a president doing right and wrong because you haven't done your part as an american either

----------


## Kratos

Like nobody wants to kill Bush right now...Secret Service is pimp
sombody assasinate this thread.

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

> This is really a dumb thread and the thread starter now has gotten themselves on a list from the government of people to watch, trust me on that.


I really doubt Glow cares much about the men in black, you dont get many of them sort in the valleys and MI5 have enough on their plate as it is.

----------


## scottythebody

I don't think he will. It's not like you can just walk up to the white house, ring the doorbell and Obama will answer the door. Getting access to the president with any type of weapon on you is damn near impossible

----------


## gst528i

Yup Ask kennedy huh... 
Nah but unless our own government plans it, it's not going to happen.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

....*yawns*....


/thread

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

> I don't think he will. It's not like you can just walk up to the white house, ring the doorbell and Obama will answer the door. Getting access to the president with any type of weapon on you is damn near impossible


I know Glow can do a 30 mile yomp carrying a 60lb burgen and 10lb rifle across a rough terrain in under 8 hours, but i think even he will agree with me that walking from the Rhondda Valley to Washington DC is impossible. 
Even thinking about that feat is crazy let alone attempting to assassinate the president at the end of it. If the feds cant work this out then they really should be asking them selfs the question "am i in the right line of work?".

----------


## thndrgod33

my only regret is that i couldn't have voted for bush a third time...

----------


## DeputyLoneWolf

> This is really a dumb thread and the thread starter now has gotten themselves on a list from the government of people to watch, trust me on that. Obviously all presidents have someone somewhere that woudl like to see harm done to them and people in a lot of other countries tried to kill GWBUSH a few times without success, if your going to tell me anyone in the US hates Obama more than the rest of the whole world hated Bush your insane! Worst president EVER, and whoever said he was a good president, seriosuly I havent smoked that sh1t in a long time so I cant understand why the hell anyone would think he was worth half a sh1t. I cannot wait until January 1st!!!! Put it this way, i was in south america on Nov. 4th and experienced one of the biggest celebrations I had ever seen when Obama won the presidency, in fact I took pictures of cars that had Obama stickers on them in South America!! Not 100% sure but I doubt that has ever been the case prior to this. people were freaking out, fireworks etc. hugging me cause i was American, I had fuking chills for a whole 2 days as I was SOOO elated to feel like I had come out from a cloud of BS and people actually didnt hold it against me that I was American. I think this says a lot, I think the world will see more peace in the coming years, at least from our end of things. So funny how someone on S.COM knows what Obamas birth certificate says ??? idiotic


Idiotic? No, you reasoning or lack there of is. What do you people who choose to be blind have to do, wait untill common sense crawls up and bites you in the ass?!?!?!? Bush was a bad president? Are you kidding me just wait, if we get this muslim sympathising POS is office it will be a bad day for America because Barack Obama being sworn in will prove that the constitution does not matter. Bittapart, You say "So funny how someone on S.COM knows what Obamas birth certificate says ??? idiotic"

THATS THE POINT he won't release it, so what does that tell you?

Here, try to tap in to any common sense you might have left and watch these, I'd sure like to know what you think and if you still try to explain away things.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDIVEfVGLBQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYdk26ezVio

----------


## bladerunner9

> Idiotic? No, you reasoning or lack there of is. What do you people who choose to be blind have to do, wait untill common sense crawls up and bites you in the ass?!?!?!? Bush was a bad president? Are you kidding me just wait, if we get this muslim sympathising POS is office it will be a bad day for America because Barack Obama being sworn in will prove that the constitution does not matter. Bittapart, You say "So funny how someone on S.COM knows what Obamas birth certificate says ??? idiotic"
> 
> THATS THE POINT he won't release it, so what does that tell you?
> 
> Here, try to tap in to any common sense you might have left and watch these, I'd sure like to know what you think and if you still try to explain away things.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDIVEfVGLBQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYdk26ezVio



Does that mean a guy who has made America suffer and made the troop to go in hell is a good president ? That ass hole int he video is covering his face and changed his voice is telling the truth .. did you mean to say that ? I can make some fvking scans of G.W.Bush with ladein or can write a letter in arabic or Urdu naming bush in there will that mean he is a terrorist ? Come on man use your senses ? If he is going against the constitution then how come he has become the president if USA. Whay have people voted for him ?
Bush did a terrible thing  :Chairshot: 

No hard feelings for you brother.

----------


## RBIZZY

honestly, i like obama...i didnt vote, but if i did it would have been for him. im neither a democrat or republican...just for who i think is the best candidate. if he were to have an assassanation attempt or such i think it would demoralize america so much more than we are already in the worlds eyse... and i think if it happened it is straight out of ignorance. i mean if the same man were white, and both parents were born in the u.s. then this would never even be thought. but since he is black, on parent is from outside the u.s. and his name rimes with "osama", people think he is satin himself..... grow up and get educated. having a black man as a president says alot for this country and proves the fact that anyone can become or do anything in this country if u set ur mind to it....i mean back in the 1800's black people were slaves in america, and now look... a black man is the leader of the u.s....... this is a great thing. this says alot for america and for the changes we have made here. and just so you know, im a white man saying all this.

----------


## bladerunner9

> honestly, i like obama...i didnt vote, but if i did it would have been for him. im neither a democrat or republican...just for who i think is the best candidate. if he were to have an assassanation attempt or such i think it would demoralize america so much more than we are already in the worlds eyse... and i think if it happened it is straight out of ignorance. i mean if the same man were white, and both parents were born in the u.s. then this would never even be thought. but since he is black, on parent is from outside the u.s. and his name rimes with "osama", people think he is satin himself..... grow up and get educated. having a black man as a president says alot for this country and proves the fact that anyone can become or do anything in this country if u set ur mind to it....i mean back in the 1800's black people were slaves in america, and now look... a black man is the leader of the u.s....... this is a great thing. this says alot for america and for the changes we have made here. and just so you know, im a white man saying all this.


This is what we should think like. Grown up mind. +9 to that.

----------


## RBIZZY

> This is what we should think like. Grown up mind. +9 to that.


thanks bladerunner9. this just makes me think of the kkk and how stupid they look.... its all out of fear of change and fear for things that are different.. we are too civilized a world to be still thinking like this.

----------


## zimmy

this is retarded. Honestly who gives a sh*t. The man doesn't have the experience but it really doesn't matter. He gets an out no matter what. If he does not have a successful term, then the press and history will document it as "it was a history making presidency of the first black president who couldn't be blamed because he was cleaning up the mistakes of the previous president" . If he does good it will be "a history making presidency of the first black president who helped bring the US back to its glory (never mind the fact that the economy is cyclicle)". And if he is assassinated, he will be put on the same pedistool as JFK and listed as one of the best presidents despite not having time in office to do anything but make a few speeches. So no matter what, he gets his nice pretty place in history. Sad but true.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

^^^ the fame of kennedy is based on the hope he created within the american people ...a skill to unite a country and make them believe in themselves and in the US as a whole is a skill to be admired ..only a handful of presidents could ever do it( no coincidence they were successful presidents...think about it). The shame is kennedy didnt live to see the potential we as a country could have reached with him as our President.

----------

